# melenastic columbian??



## hoosier (May 21, 2008)

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=595806

i think its funny that he says that if it was bred to an albino argentine that it could produce an all white lizard. lol 
btw there is an all white lizard. its called a snow and its a morph of the blue tegu. lol


----------



## DZLife (May 21, 2008)

Meh, I saw that on there earlier...I can't believe how much he wants for it, especially considering it is really thin.


----------



## olympus (May 21, 2008)

It would be kinda hot to have an all black tegu.. I would call him midnight


----------



## VARNYARD (May 21, 2008)

Matt, I don't know if you knew it or not, but there are no white tegus AKA snows, they are light colorerd albinos. Most pictures of the so called snows are doctored to make them look white.


----------



## redtail2426 (May 21, 2008)

In this thread there is a picture of a tegu that is called a snow. I do not know if it is, or if it is an albino as I have not seen enough albinos to know what they usually look like.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://thetegu.com/postlite5099-.html">http://thetegu.com/postlite5099-.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## hoosier (May 22, 2008)

i also thought that st.pierre had some that he calls snows?


----------



## PuffDragon (May 22, 2008)

In this case, the term "snow" is propaganda used by people to influence others in paying more for an albino. If it were true, a snow tegu would be a cross between a tegu lacking white pigments (amelanism/albino) and a tegu lacking red pigments (anerythrism). In this case, the "snow" tegus are simply lighter version albino's like Bobby said.


BTW, that ad on KS was placed by Tom Crutchfield. Might be worth doing some reseach. That's all I'll say.


----------



## hoosier (May 22, 2008)

haha i know who he is. i posted that because i thought it was funny and complete :bs lol


----------



## VARNYARD (May 22, 2008)

I will say this, it is one dark Colombian, however I would not say it is melenastic. It is not all black, and that is what a melenastic tegu would need to be. So in my opinion, dark, yes, melenastic, no.


----------



## hoosier (May 23, 2008)

same here


----------



## Harveysherps (May 23, 2008)

First off I didn't know Columbians and Argentines would cross. Second who would want to anyway. That would just bring the price of Argentines down and make them mean as heck. I agree with Bob and the others Snows are just washed out Albinos.


----------



## angelrose (May 23, 2008)

hmmmm, mmmmm .................lol.


----------



## AB^ (May 23, 2008)

Here's my melanistic colombian, Im only asking $500


----------



## angelrose (May 23, 2008)

ha ha


----------



## hoosier (May 25, 2008)

nice photoshop. lol


----------



## VARNYARD (May 25, 2008)

AB^ said:


> Here's my melanistic colombian, Im only asking $500



OHHHHH, I just gotta have him!! Send him and then I will send the money!!


----------



## Kazzy (May 25, 2008)

Wow, someone call him out on it, or something! Email him...I'm tempted to. Even just to mention that that tegu is not healthy looking at all. Poor thing.


----------



## AB^ (May 25, 2008)

Bobby,

I also have colombian reds and colombian snows too, I'll cut you a deal


----------



## leoares27 (May 25, 2008)

hahaha...nice.


----------

